# Building a Time Machine



## Admin (May 7, 2013)

This is my next project. Anyone know what a flux capacitor is and where I can purchase one? 

I'd rather not contact the Iranians.


----------



## nealtw (May 7, 2013)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Flux-Capacitor/


----------



## bud16415 (May 7, 2013)

Be careful you get the polarity correct. If not you will only be able to go one direction. That&#8217;s what happened to me. I wired mine wrong and went into the future 57 years before I knew what happened. I wish I would have stopped around 1965, things were much more simple then. If you get yours working let me know you can drop me off on your way thru.


----------



## nealtw (May 7, 2013)

bud16415 said:


> Be careful you get the polarity correct. If not you will only be able to go one direction. Thats what happened to me. I wired mine wrong and went into the future 57 years before I knew what happened. I wish I would have stopped around 1965, things were much more simple then. If you get yours working let me know you can drop me off on your way thru.


 
So that's why you like those old houses, they really are just like home.
Your capaciter should have been 3 phase, easy to reverse:beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 7, 2013)

Austin said:


> This is my next project. Anyone know what a flux capacitor is and where I can purchase one?
> 
> I'd rather not contact the Iranians.



If by chance you get that thing operational, I wish you would look me up in 1973 and kick the crap outta me for not finishing college...


----------



## elbo (May 7, 2013)

gee, I hope you can get it working and can send me back to 1776 , you remember,, fought a war over taxes without representation, as you can see it didn't work, we still get taxed, but now we have incompetent representation. send me back and maybe I can get it right
Signed with my real name
George Washington


----------



## nealtw (May 7, 2013)

elbo said:


> back to 1776 , you remember,, fought a war over taxes without representation,
> 
> It will be just like today, a bunch of rich guys, looking for a deal:banana:


----------



## Admin (May 8, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> If by chance you get that thing operational, I wish you would look me up in 1973 and kick the crap outta me for not finishing college...



Will do! I plan on handing out butt kicking as I see fit. 

First stop is my house when I decided to start smoking. 

Anyone else need me to lay the hurt on them?


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 8, 2013)

Yeah, stop by Graceland and tell Elvis that those bananna and p-nutbutter sandwiches are killer...


----------



## dthornton (May 9, 2013)

Yeah - stop by my house about 1965 and tell me to never smoke, finish school, learn to fly (while it was affordable), and NEVER throw away ANYTHING ... (Y'all seen the prices that all kinds of junk brings at the antique stores?) ... Hot Wheels cars going for $10 - $15, those old brass fire extinguishers go for $100+, table top fans going for $25 - $350+, etc. OH, tell me to buy a 1970 GTO Judge (my all-time favorite car). Thanks ... see you in 1965!  :banana:


----------



## Admin (May 9, 2013)

Man I'm getting quite the list together.


----------



## Admin (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyone know where this thing that glows belongs?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 10, 2013)

You want us to take time out of our travels to explain this to you. You should have been more carefull with the instuctions you had in the past or may be there will be a better update in the future.
How long did you play with it to make it glow or does it glow just by thinking about things?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 10, 2013)

nealtw said:
			
		

> You want us to take time out of our travels to explain this to you. You should have been more carefull with the instuctions you had in the past or may be there will be a better update in the future.
> How long did you play with it to make it glow or does it glow just by thinking about things?



You're talking about the time machine, aren't ya?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 10, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> You're talking about the time machine, aren't ya?


 Just trying to figure out how much time it takes.


----------



## Admin (Jun 11, 2013)

nealtw said:


> You want us to take time out of our travels to explain this to you. You should have been more carefull with the instuctions you had in the past or may be there will be a better update in the future.
> How long did you play with it to make it glow or does it glow just by thinking about things?



I was looking at it and thinking, "Does this piece glow" when it started glowing. So I guess it's the one tied into the neuro interface, but it could also just be a coincidence.  

I'm still waiting for the full instructions, but evidently I would have to violate a space time paradox (which one? Am I right guys? High Fives all around) by contacting my old self and finding out where I put it.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 11, 2013)

. &#8220;Too often travel, instead of broadening the mind, merely lengthens the conversations.&#8221; &#8212; Elizabeth Drew


----------



## nealtw (Jun 12, 2013)

..........................


----------



## Admin (Jun 12, 2013)

nealtw said:


> . Too often travel, instead of broadening the mind, merely lengthens the conversations.  Elizabeth Drew



And that's a bad thing?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 12, 2013)

Austin said:


> And that's a bad thing?


  Always enjoy looking at those trip photos with the stories that go with them


----------



## Admin (Jun 14, 2013)

I do too. I haven't seen much of the world, but my sister has so I get to live through her stories.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 14, 2013)

Austin said:


> I do too. I haven't seen much of the world, but my sister has so I get to live through her stories.


 
I was being sarcastic. My mother had a movie camera and I operated the projector, after hearing the same stories over and over, ya know...


----------



## Admin (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't. I don't see anyone often enough to get tired of their stories.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 17, 2013)

Austin said:


> I don't. I don't see anyone often enough to get tired of their stories.


 You havn't met my family:help:

So if you get that time machine working and you leave and come back at the same time you will think it didn't work or your friends and family will think you nuts. Will you suffer from time lag?


----------



## Admin (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't think so, but we'll find that out together.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 8, 2013)

So what kind of stuff are you going to take with you on your trip? Will you travel when you get there? How will you introduce yourself? What will you use for cash?


----------



## Frank0 (Sep 8, 2013)

"Operator, please connect me with 1982
I need to make apologies for what I didn't do
I sure do need to tell her that I've thought the whole thing through
And now it's clear that she is what I should have held on to"

Drop Randy off back in '82 
Its been down hill ever since


----------



## mudmixer (Sep 8, 2013)

If you want to deal with future and time (flux capacitor) you first must have to have a Deloren with gull wings. (AKA known as "Back to the Future")

Dick


----------



## Chris (Sep 9, 2013)

Wo wo wo how did I not know there was time travel talk going on? Why wasn't I invited?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 9, 2013)

Chris said:


> Wo wo wo how did I not know there was time travel talk going on? Why wasn't I invited?


Time travels all the time, you do have to keep up:beer:


----------



## Admin (Sep 9, 2013)

nealtw said:


> So what kind of stuff are you going to take with you on your trip? Will you travel when you get there? How will you introduce yourself? What will you use for cash?



My Charm. 

All questions answered. 

Go Me!


----------



## nealtw (Oct 21, 2015)

Admin said:


> My Charm.
> 
> All questions answered.
> 
> Go Me!



Driving down the hwy today and this Delorean seem to come from nowhere and cut me off. I chased it down to give him what for. The driver sure looked like a young Michael J. Fox


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2015)

Maybe it was?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 21, 2015)

It is the right day for that.


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2015)

Might be. I can't remember.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 21, 2015)

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...hael-j-fox-christopher-lloyd-reunite-20152110


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2015)

I should have known with the inside sports betting news on him.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 21, 2015)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-is-biff-tannen_55a94b67e4b065dfe89e414c


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 21, 2015)

Actually, your car is a form of time travel - even without a flux cap. It took John Adams days to travel from Boston to Philadelphia, now you can do it in hours.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm afraid that physical time travel is out of the question. Newton's First law of physics states that matter can not be created or destroyed, just transformed. So every molecule that makes up your body has other commitments in the future and / or the past.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 22, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> I'm afraid that physical time travel is out of the question. Newton's First law of physics states that matter can not be created or destroyed, just transformed. So every molecule that makes up your body has other commitments in the future and / or the past.



If I ask you what you are doing right now, there is no real answer without refering to the past or the future, living in the present is impossible. You plan for the future and it is the past.:


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 22, 2015)

So we all have one foot in the future and one in the past. Gotta keep moving. I think the Tralfamadorians had it right.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 22, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> I'm afraid that physical time travel is out of the question. Newton's First law of physics states that matter can not be created or destroyed, just transformed. So every molecule that makes up your body has other commitments in the future and / or the past.



I dont know about that. I personally have traveled close to 60 years into the future. Most days I am trying to figure out the going back in time part. The more I go into the future the more I want to go back into the past.


----------



## SamTheMan (Oct 29, 2015)

Three words...Invest in Google


----------



## buffalo (Oct 29, 2015)

Time travel is impossiable. The non locality of sub atomic particles is indicitive of an infinite number of possibilitys at any given moment. What you believe is a life of decisions is a mirage. The time line is already set , fate is inevitable and the past cannot be changed .
   What you could do is travel to a parellel universe where everything appears to be the same , yet at an earlier stage of your reality.

I take it nobody's heard of John titor?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 29, 2015)

buffalo said:


> Time travel is impossiable. The non locality of sub atomic particles is indicitive of an infinite number of possibilitys at any given moment. What you believe is a life of decisions is a mirage. The time line is already set , fate is inevitable and the past cannot be changed .
> What you could do is travel to a parellel universe where everything appears to be the same , yet at an earlier stage of your reality.
> 
> I take it nobody's heard of John titor?



We are just pretending we are polititions, facts don't matter.
:beer:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 29, 2015)

nealtw said:


> We are just pretending we are polititions, *facts don't matter.*
> :beer:



Don't try and confuse me with facts.....


----------



## nealtw (Oct 29, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Don't try and confuse me with facts.....



You don't have to worry about that.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 29, 2015)

nealtw said:


> You don't have to worry about that.



Shouldn't you be out building your new igloo?  :rofl:


----------



## nealtw (Oct 29, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Shouldn't you be out building your new igloo?  :rofl:



that's just cold


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 29, 2015)

You should think about adding central heat and air....


----------



## nealtw (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't think an igloo need central air.
You've gone from cold to mean.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 29, 2015)

nealtw said:


> I don't think an igloo need central air.
> You've gone from cold to mean.




Ha ha..........


----------



## nealtw (Oct 29, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Ha ha..........



Oldog and new trick


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 29, 2015)

Where'd you find me and the Mrs. pics?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 29, 2015)

Same place I got mine, woops forgot my pants


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 29, 2015)

> I take it nobody's heard of John titor?



No, but I've heard of Jahn Itor. haven't seen him in a while, it's getting dirty around here.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 30, 2015)

I know John quite well. Well I don&#8217;t yet but we do work together, well we will in 21 years. I was going to go on the trip with him, well I will want to, but he said I was to old, I mean I will be too old. So I didn&#8217;t go along someone had to stay and watch the shop, well will need to stay. I wish I could remember more but my memory of the past is much better than my memory of the future.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 18, 2015)

Had to revive this thread when i got this link in an email....

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYv5GsXEf1o[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Nov 18, 2015)

See, that's time travel, all the way back to high school.


----------

